# Flux or Union?



## JVee

Personal preference? The Flux tool less adjustments are convenient. Union appears to be making solid bindings these days, ie Atlas, Contact Pro, Factory, Charger.


----------



## linvillegorge

Overall? My opinion, Flux.

However, my one big beef against Flux is that they don't have a true mid-flex binding like a Union Force or Burton Cartel. Pretty much all of their bindings are either really soft or really stiff.


----------



## TimelessDescent

I bought some Flux SF's at the beginning of the season. Awesome binding. I heard people say this and that about Flux and am always skeptical of alot of hype...but these have lived up to the hype so far. I feel very balanced and nuetral over heel/toe in them. I would describe them as medium stiff. They flex more than I would have thought they would when tweaking around in them which is a good thing IMO...I dislike a super stiff restrictive binding). They respond super quick at the same time tho. The toe strap is very effective and very low profile. It barely adds anything to the tip of my boot.


----------



## nsrider121

Hi Timeless, are you using the new Versa toe straps? Sounds like you like em. Can you compare to the older ones?


----------



## nsrider121

linvillegorge said:


> Overall? My opinion, Flux.
> 
> However, my one big beef against Flux is that they don't have a true mid-flex binding like a Union Force or Burton Cartel. Pretty much all of their bindings are either really soft or really stiff.


What about flipped/flopped SF highbacks on a DS baseplate? Gona try this frankenflux in the next week or two. Seems perfect in my head.


----------



## linvillegorge

The SF highbacks are pretty damn stiff. I think it'd be a pretty weird combo to he honest, but go for it.

That's the big thing with Flux - the highbacks. All of their highbacks are either buttery soft or really stiff (SF and DM).


----------



## ek9max

linvillegorge said:


> Overall? My opinion, Flux.
> 
> However, my one big beef against Flux is that they don't have a true mid-flex binding like a Union Force or Burton Cartel. Pretty much all of their bindings are either really soft or really stiff.


I agree. And for this fact.... Go union. 

I rode unions for the last 2 season and liked them a lot. This year I tried Flux DL's and am now riding Burton genesis EST. These bindings made me miss my unions.


----------



## nsrider121

ek9max said:


> I agree. And for this fact.... Go union.
> 
> I rode unions for the last 2 season and liked them a lot. This year I tried Flux DL's and am now riding Burton genesis EST. These bindings made me miss my unions.


I think I just like the feel of Flux too much. I have also been on the Genesis bindings for 5 days this year and still prefer my flux. Too much lateral play in them or something. Highback feels like mush. I just cant dig them. Don't hate them, but dont love them. 

I think the SF has both a stiff highback (but not insanely stiff) and stiff heelcup. The softer heelcup on the DS with a stiffer highback I think will result in a more moderate but still responsive binding. I could be way off though.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

i've never used either binding but i've heard multiple people say they've had a problem with their highbacks on the union chargers breaking


----------



## Nivek

Flux. I like soft highbacks though. And my DS's have the urethane disc which I have been quite enjoying.


----------



## timmytard

I had flux about 10 or 15 years ago, I can't remember how they rode at all?

Just that the toe strap was weak.

I just got a pair of flux super emblem bindings on a Skunk Ape.
They don't fit my boots, I've adjusted them as small as they'll go.

Still sloppy, the toe strap I can get pretty tight, but the heel comes off the baseplate a bit.

But their ratchets are different than any other I've seen,

Maybe I just don't get out much?

They kick ass.

I have a pair of Union too.:dry:


TT


----------



## JonSnow

The toe strap on my 12/13 Flux SF45s just broke in half over the weekend after less than 15 days of riding.

Has anyone else had problems with their Flux toe straps?


----------



## Psi-Man

I think that may be the year they had problems with the toe straps?


----------



## JonSnow

So there is a known issue with the toe straps from that year? Do you know where I can find out about it?


----------



## Psi-Man

Sorry, I'm not sure what year, but there was a change in the toe strap that caused a lot of problems. A call to Flux should resolve the issue quickly.


----------



## JonSnow

I'm currently emailing Flux and it sounds like they are going to send me a new strap(s?) free of charge. Hopefully they are the newer version, and that they don't break again.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Yep, pretty sure it was that year!!!!!

One of the machines that cast the staps was leaving tiny little air bubbles in the plastic, and therefore they were prone to breaking!!!!!

It wasn't all of them though, and it was pretty hard to chase the ones that were affected!!!!!

Their warranty is pretty damn good though, and they pretty much sort out any issues that you might have with their stuff!!!!!

* They were also the first to whack a lifetime warranty on their baseplates!!!!!


----------



## FR4NKY

My personal preference of the two is union. I like the feel of the contact pro a lot


----------

